# Best NC Summer "bang for the buck" plant



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Check out Borage.


----------



## North Bend Honey (Dec 19, 2010)

I would recommend Russian Sage or Blue knight Caryoptaris. Both are perennials that would fill in your flower beds nicely. Each plant needs to be spaced about 3 feet apart. They both develop woody stems that die back in the winter. The russian sage stems have a white color to them once the frost hits. Just cut them down to 12" or to the ground the spring. They should do the trick. Look them both up on a garden site on the web to answer the questions you may have about them. You may also want to contact your State extension service to see what they recommend for your state, your local college agriculture department and Your State department of Agriculture. If you have a county/state bee inspector drop them a e-mail. They always seem to have some great advise, seeing they are out and about seeing what others have done.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I would try seeding down any nearby ditches with some white dutch clover or sweetclover.


----------



## caribou0_0 (Aug 21, 2010)

Creeping Red Sedum, spreads very fast and blooms from about May through October here. it is very good bee plant and they love it. You can't kill this stuff wants it starts in your flower beds. It will grow any where. You can get it from Burgess Seed and Plant Company


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

heaflaw said:


> Check out Borage.


It is an annual that reseeds itself easily. Either don't or barely cover the seeds. It blooms around 6 weeks after seeding. 2' tall & 2' diameter. NC does not list it as invasive. A number of blooms on each plant. Keep watered well. Lasts till first frost. Bees love it.


----------



## caribou0_0 (Aug 21, 2010)

Any of the Sedums or Stone Crop Plants are great for bees. Fast growing and need very little attention.


----------



## kenny61 (Dec 13, 2009)

I too am in central NC and i agree with the white clover...buy a #20 bag of seed and walk the neighborhood! Im in wake forest so you can come here and plant some too...thanks
:shhhh:


----------



## woodhinge (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, I do have pleanty of acerage to plant, but even so, we need to be careful about what seed we sow. I'm planting large strips of buckwheat. It blooms in about 4 weeks and you can continue to resow it all year. 
Some of the late bloomers like Aster and Goldenrod will produce great amounts of honey BUT, the honey also crystalizes in the hive and is no use to the bees after that happens.
I have planted 7 acres of Dutch White clover this year, so I'm expecting some good results from that. Those with home-hives might consider planting their yards with clover.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

vitex


----------

